# what to do



## jim kirkendall (Jan 31, 2009)

My doberman is a super alarm dog, rages @ the door in the hse, or fence when outside strong, strong.If a friend comes in she will sniff them but will never let someone pet her as she will pull back and just observe.If I do not watch her though when they leave she will bite from behind. So why does she do this? Also should I put her up when friends visit or work on down/ stay or what?The dog is an 80 lb female and near perfect for what I need, which is an early warning system and a deterent. Also do you think a good decoy could make her bite in the house or is this all fear based. Just want some opinions. thanks.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Jim just few questions?

How old is the dog? 

Have you had her since a pup?

What type of training have you done with her?


----------



## jim kirkendall (Jan 31, 2009)

She is 2 yrs old. She has basic obedience, she will rage at the door on command,(go see) and bark on leash some also. I use a tug on a flirt pole with her a lot to wear her out so she will settle down a bit.I got her as a pup from a lady that was a degreed vet tech cause she had healthy pups. Not a hi/end doberman. I am 62 and can not do what I used to as far as training but want to make a positive out of this.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

You answered your own question with your question. The simple answer is yes that is a fear bite or ass biter
and yes put the dog away when company cone to visit. If your happy with the job the dog is doing than be happy with what you got my advice is be careful.
I'm sure this one will drag out as long as the stupid Dogo thread


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> You answered your own question with your question. The simple answer is yes that is a fear bite or ass biter
> and yes put the dog away when company cone to visit. If your happy with the job the dog is doing than be happy with what you got my advice is be careful.
> I'm sure this one will drag out as long as the stupid Dogo thread


it's only one thread mike...entertaining though....

good post...


----------

